# How to get contracts?



## ghostrunner (Nov 20, 2003)

What are some good ways to get contracts? How do you get the word out that you got a plow and wanna do some plowing?
How many contracts can one truck do per storm? 
How do you advertise your truck?


----------



## pml1 (Nov 23, 2003)

If this is your first season I would suggest to cuddle up with someone in your region that's been estasblished for a couple of year. You can see what he does right and what he does wrong in your opinion. Doing it this way will allow to get some experience on plowing . Make sure you have a good contract with the contractor and that he pays you and you will see the light. Thats what I did 15 years ago when i bought my first plow truck

Cheers
PML


----------



## ghostrunner (Nov 20, 2003)

*hmmm*

Thanks PM. I have 10 years plow experience working for other companies. I owned my own plow truck for one year and just did a few residentials and my own driveway. Now I have my own truck and my own plow. All late model equipment. 
I am just trying to figure out how to get my phone rining off the hook for contracts.


----------



## pml1 (Nov 23, 2003)

Excellent so it's time for you to go on your own, all I could suggest is pass the work around, get some cards and flyers made up, if you have a local pennysaver paper they usally have a section for trades, find out where your competition adverstises. Unfortunally this business is not " by the equipment and they shall knock you door down" you have to get out their and sell your service. Your success in getting contract will be rewarded by your hard work. As far as how many contract can you handle. Up here in Ottawa we book the truck for 25K of work. No longer than an 8 hour run so you can give addiquate service, general rule up here in Canada.

Hope this helps

p.s Any snow down their yet?


----------



## ghostrunner (Nov 20, 2003)

*no snow*

No snow yet....
Just a trace in the mountains but thats it!


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

*my experience*

i bought a loader for a fertilizer business that came with a snow plow, didnt really want the plow but that didnt change the price so i took the plow. sitting in the coffee shop one day in sept. i went across the street to the super 8 motel and introduced myself and my service and the manager said the person they had last year was just terrible and she would be glad to hire me. so i went to the next business down the road, already had somebody, next business, landed them, so on and so forth till about 3pm and i had alot lined up in my town, more than i could handle i thought. long story short, knock on doors with card in hand, join SIMA and you cant go wrong. also, dont be a lowballer, snow and ice are hard on equipment and going out at 10pm is not normally fun for the inexperienced, you've got to make money to have fun laying in the snow and or ice on christmas morning working on a solenoid,electrical connection, etc. have fun! glad i got into the business accidentally. so does my wife, she does the deposits!


----------



## ghostrunner (Nov 20, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks Parrothead....sounds like good ideas.
I will start a knocking.


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

With a name like Parrothead I would expect you to be from Key West. I don't imagine they do much plowing down there. I heard Buffett opened a new bar around Downers Grove. Are you from around that part of Illinois? Have you been there yet? I like your aggressive approach. You have to go out and get them until you establish your rep. Then they will come to you.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

hey mike, im from central il and in. i think i met you out in buffalo at the sima convention.


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

Parrothead-
That's possible since I was in Buffalo. What's your real name and company name?


----------

